
Xbox Scorpio Won't Feature a Jaguar CPU Most Likely; Might Have Ryzen Features - rbanffy
http://wccftech.com/xbox-scorpio-wont-feature-jaguar-cpu-likely-might-features-planned-ryzen/
======
thientampc
[http://thientampc.com/nhom-san-pham/water-cooling-
system.208...](http://thientampc.com/nhom-san-pham/water-cooling-
system.208.html)

------
zamalek
This is _fantastic_ news for the game industry. With console gamers demanding
4K or 60FPS, gone are the days of shoddy console ports.

